# Post your August Backyard Challenge pics and scores



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

No word from Patriot_VFT so let's post our own scores. If you will post your pictures in this thread I'll aggregate the scores after we're done. I'll get the scores for last month and show by month and cumulative totals.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I shot my two rounds yesterday for the 40yd challenge. I shot a 287 w/19 Xs in the morning and a 283 w/23 Xs in the evening. I'm just glad I've gotten over my neck pain so I can shoot 

*Round 1*




















*Round 2*


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

*3rd score*

Never put photos up befor lets see.
http://i766.photobucket.com/albums/xx301/red1691/DSCF1398.jpg
http://i766.photobucket.com/albums/xx301/red1691/DSCF1399.jpg
Did not think I could shoot worse than my 2nd score , o well
272 and 14x


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

Never put photos up befor lets see.
<a href="http://s766.photobucket.com/albums/xx301/red1691/?action=view&current=DSCF1398.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i766.photobucket.com/albums/xx301/red1691/DSCF1398.jpg" border="0" alt="3rd"></a>
Did not think I could shoot worse than my 2nd score , o well
272 and 14x[/QUOTE]


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Red - copy the IMG code from photobucket and paste it here. You need the [img ]http:// [/img] to make it appear.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Here they are. I have got to get it together if I am going to beat you Jay!
Round #1 286 25 X's

View attachment 631161


View attachment 631164


Round #2 282 14 X's

View attachment 631156


View attachment 631157


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Try again!*

Lets try again! 272 - 14x
















2nd score for Aug. 278 - 14x


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks JayMc, but how do I make it a little smaller next time?
Please Thanks RED


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

So Where are all those expert ATer's? You know the ones that all shoot 1 or 2 inch groups at 50 yards.????:zip: Heck this 40 yard thing should be easy for them..


----------



## toyrunner (Jun 26, 2006)

RED... let me know when you are shooting this round next time so I can come over to try my hand at it.. looks like fun!


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

red1691 said:


> Thanks JayMc, but how do I make it a little smaller next time?
> Please Thanks RED


The best way is to re-size the picture in your picture folder then post it using "manage attachment".


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey Guys,
here's my first score for august


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

and my second


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Macaholic said:


> and my second


Damn Mac thats the same scores you shoot at 20 yds on the same target!!!!


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Sunday, Sunday, Sunday???*

Hay toyrunner, I can't take but 3 butt whoppings a year:whip2:!  know that funny right there!
May shoot Sunday afternoon, I'll let you know. Still remember how to get to the house?


----------



## deputy83 (Aug 15, 2009)

Are you guys using magnification lenses when shooting this? I might be able to shoot that good at 20 yards but not at 40. I guess I will have to try it.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> Damn Mac thats the same scores you shoot at 20 yds on the same target!!!!


dang Xey...U ain't sposed to give up my secrets like that.....

quit funning and help me out here...those tennesee boys are kicking my ass
what do I need to do to hold steady:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

deputy83 said:


> Are you guys using magnification lenses when shooting this? I might be able to shoot that good at 20 yards but not at 40. I guess I will have to try it.


I'm using a 2X, which results in about 1.5X perceived magnification for me.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Macaholic said:


> dang Xey...U ain't sposed to give up my secrets like that.....
> 
> quit funning and help me out here...those tennesee boys are kicking my ass
> what do I need to do to hold steady:darkbeer::darkbeer:


Quit trying to hold it steady. There is nobody on the face of the planet that can hold it steady. You can learn to allow it to center itself and just float around the center. It requires a different thought process than what you have now. As long as your think you have to hold it steady you are doomed to the scores you have. It took me almost 2 years to learn. but My average is higher today because of a different though process about aiming back then..


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bees said:


> Quit trying to hold it steady. There is nobody on the face of the planet that can hold it steady. You can learn to allow it to center itself and just float around the center. It requires a different thought process than what you have now. As long as your think you have to hold it steady you are doomed to the scores you have. It took me almost 2 years to learn. but My average is higher today because of a different though process about aiming back then..


I'm not sure Mac was talking about holding steady during his shot. I'm pretty sure he was referring to hold steady between shots while :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Macaholic said:


> dang Xey...U ain't sposed to give up my secrets like that.....
> 
> quit funning and help me out here...those tennesee boys are kicking my ass
> what do I need to do to hold steady:darkbeer::darkbeer:


You better tighten things up... LAS is aroubnd the corner. :wink:

Maybe if I make it to the range this week I will fling a round :wink:


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> You better tighten things up... LAS is aroubnd the corner. :wink:
> 
> Maybe if I make it to the range this week I will fling a round :wink:



come on hornet...YOU know we's just the donaters....only thing I need to tighten up is how many shots of jager I can carry to the pool table:tongue:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'm not sure Mac was talking about holding steady during his shot. I'm pretty sure he was referring to hold steady between shots while :darkbeer:


Don't mess with Mac's group tighteners


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

deputy83 said:


> Are you guys using magnification lenses when shooting this? I might be able to shoot that good at 20 yards but not at 40. I guess I will have to try it.


Jump in deputy! Just turn in two scores by the end of September. We aren't shooting for any prizes, just fun.

I have people in your area. Good to see archery gaining momentum in NW La. There was very little to speak of when I was at Tech (that I heard about anyway).


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Bhfs*



deputy83 said:


> Are you guys using magnification lenses when shooting this? I might be able to shoot that good at 20 yards but not at 40. I guess I will have to try it.


Not me, I am shooting BHFS, 5 fixed pins, Some times they move to much, hate to see how much a scope would move, white caps in the level!!!


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

We still need another score from Spicman and NE1. After that I think I'll have two scores from everyone still participating.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Macaholic said:


> come on hornet...YOU know we's just the donaters....only thing I need to tighten up is how many shots of jager I can carry to the pool table:tongue:


Oh I know that....but I plan on donating with something in the 630 range this year :wink:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Oh I know that....but I plan on donating with something in the 630 range this year :wink:


Last year I had shot a 630 using Lancaster scoring at a local club about 3 weeks before Lancaster, but alas when I got to the big event I tensed up and could only muster up a 604. Hoping this year I will handle the pressure better. I was FITA legal last year, this year I won't be. :wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Bees said:


> Last year I had shot a 630 using Lancaster scoring at a local club about 3 weeks before Lancaster, but alas when I got to the big event I tensed up and could only muster up a 604. Hoping this year I will handle the pressure better. I was FITA legal last year, this year I won't be. :wink:


Dont trust the big arrows too much I shot a higher qualifying round with my 2315's in 08 than i did with my 2712's in 09


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Macaholic said:


> dang Xey...U ain't sposed to give up my secrets like that.....
> 
> quit funning and help me out here...those tennesee boys are kicking my ass
> what do I need to do to hold steady:darkbeer::darkbeer:


Key is QUNAITY not quality!!! ALWAYS!!!!:darkbeer::beer::cocktail::tongue::wink:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

X Hunter said:


> Dont trust the big arrows too much I shot a higher qualifying round with my 2315's in 08 than i did with my 2712's in 09


yea I'm going to get some big ones and keep track between those and the smaller ones and see what washes out. Convential thinking is just out should be just in with the bigger diameter. remains to be seen if they land in the same place as the smaller just out arrow.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Oh I know that....but I plan on donating with something in the 630 range this year :wink:


I hope you do good buddy....or even within 30 points of it will be an improvement:wink:


----------



## deputy83 (Aug 15, 2009)

I wish this was a 20 yard challenge...I am shooting a 20 yard tourney tomorrow!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Macaholic said:


> I hope you do good buddy....or even within 30 points of it will be an improvement:wink:


Well Vince and I were talking about that the other day....we both plan to shoot all of our arrows this year :chortle:


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> Key is QUNAITY not quality!!! ALWAYS!!!!:darkbeer::beer::cocktail::tongue::wink:


EXACTLY!!!!
...see...someONE gets it:darkbeer::darkbeer:

...although there's something to be said for copious amounts of quality....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Macaholic said:


> EXACTLY!!!!
> ...see...someONE gets it:darkbeer::darkbeer:
> 
> ...although there's something to be said for copious amounts of quality....


EXACTLY.....remember he just turned 22....he is still hooked on PissWeiserukey:


----------



## NE1C_my_arrow (Apr 17, 2006)

*As bad as I hate to turn mine in...*

....here it is. :embara:

Spicman shot pretty good.. Me on the other hand, not my best effort.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> EXACTLY!!!!
> ...see...someONE gets it:darkbeer::darkbeer:
> 
> ...although there's something to be said for copious amounts of quality....



Have you seen the movie The Goods? I'm reminded of a line spoken at the dinner table right now


----------



## bownarra (Aug 31, 2008)

Bees said:


> So Where are all those expert ATer's? You know the ones that all shoot 1 or 2 inch groups at 50 yards.????:zip: Heck this 40 yard thing should be easy for them..


Nope, they're also the ones who say that practicing by shooting groups is stupid and pointless because they only take one perfect shot when they hunt (the ninety yard shot, aiming at the sound of the deer drinking water etc).


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Updated results...


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

*So Were did every one go?*

What happened to all the shooters? Thought we were havein fun trying to figure out why it's so hard to shoot a 300! come on and give it a try!


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I will shoot a 290 in Sept. You girls are in trouble b/c I'm finally switching from a "hunting" bow to a "target" bow :zip:


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

*New Arrows?*



JayMc said:


> I will shoot a 290 in Sept. You girls are in trouble b/c I'm finally switching from a "hunting" bow to a "target" bow :zip:


If you get new arrows I'll glue in some points for you, I have 10 or 12 Different point I can use:laugh::whip2:, can't let you run away with it:boink::boink:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

red1691 said:


> If you get new arrows I'll glue in some points for you, I have 10 or 12 Different point I can use:laugh::whip2:, can't let you run away with it:boink::boink:


I think I'm good on arrows.


----------



## NE1C_my_arrow (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm just glad that you included the scores that didn't shoot two full rounds so I wouldn't be at the bottom of the list.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Don't worry guys I have JayMc in my sights! He better buckle down. I'm gunning for him.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

TN ARCHER said:


> Don't worry guys I have JayMc in my sights! He better buckle down. I'm gunning for him.


You notice how I'm not gloating....that's b/c indoor season is coming and I know where I stand :embara:


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Wow!*

You guys are doing great. Hammer on with it JayMc, you can take it from here. You have all the scores from July and Aug and the guys can just post thier own pics. Im going to bow out gracefully :wink:

Thad


----------



## NE1C_my_arrow (Apr 17, 2006)

I like Thad's score keeping better...

He gave me a 476 for August.. (when I only had a 467! )

Good to see you back Thad. :darkbeer:


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Uh...*

I did?


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

Fletched up some new Redlines to try a little stiffer spine, and shoot my 1st Sept. score! Well was shooting a little better than, my flex fletch just started to come off the shaft! Cleaned shafts and vanes as allways, new Platinum glue, it did not stick to the shaft!!!! No score yet, hope I can salvage my fletchings and try again! Something different so they don't fall off again!


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Is it to late to sign up for Sept?


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Green River said:


> Is it to late to sign up for Sept?


October 1st it will be.....:tongue:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Green River said:


> Is it to late to sign up for Sept?


Jump on it. You won't compete for the full three month deal, but you can compete for September. It's all in good fun anyhow


----------

